# Gothic Remake



## MamaGothicMaus (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo meine Freunde,

angeblich soll noch dieses Jahr (ich denke eher 2023) das Gothic Remake erscheinen. 
Laut jüngster Aussagen, sollen die Original-Sprecher verpflichtet werden (Lester-Sprecher leider nicht, da verstorben) und man möchte sich möglichst an Gothic 1 orientieren. Anders als noch im Teaser. 

Was denkt Ihr dazu? Und was würdet Ihr euch wünschen?

Eure Mama Gothic Maus


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juli 2022)

Wünsche hätte ich einige. Ich hab damals, als man im Rahmen der Demo Feedback gesammelt hat, selbst recht umfangreiches Feedback gegeben was ich mir vom Remake erhoffe. Den Text habe ich leider nicht mehr, aber ich hab mich stark an dem orientiert, was der Youtuber RagnarRox in seinem "_A Love Letter to GOTHIC's Open World Design_"-Video auflistet und habe den Entwicklern auch einen Link zum Video geschickt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVYrALStucs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Von daher wäre mein Wunsch wohl, dass sich die Entwickler dieses Video anschauen? Ob sie sich daran orientieren ist natürlich deren Sache, aber ich finde, wer ein Spiel der Gothic Reihe entwickelt, der sollte dieses Video zumindest kennen, da meiner Meinung nach das Gothic Spielprinzip (weit mehr, als nur Mittelalter Fantasy und raue Sprüche mit Ruhrpott-Charakter) perfekt analysiert wurde.

Große Hoffnungen hab ich allerdings trotzdem nicht. Aber im allerschlimmsten Fall, wenn das Remake wirklich richtig mies wird, haben wir halt immer noch das Original und das spendet ein wenig Trost. *edit* Und im besten Fall kann das heutige Piranha Bytes Team selbst vielleicht noch was lernen, denn meiner Meinung nach haben sie selbst ihre Wurzeln in Sachen Spieldesign ein wenig aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Garfield1980 (29. Juli 2022)

Hier ist vom 31. März 2023 die Rede:
THQ Nordic Official’s publisher page has revealed the release date for the highly anticipated Gothic remake. The game is scheduled for release on March 31, 2023, but this should be treated with a grain of salt as it could be a stub for the first quarter.








						The release date of the remake of "Gothic" appeared on the Steam page
					

© THQ Nordic Official’s publisher page has revealed the release date for the highly anticipated Gothic remake. The game is scheduled for release on March 31, 2023, but this should be treated with a grain of salt as it could be a stub for the first quarter. Gothic Remake is a remake of the first […]




					www.aroged.com


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. Juli 2022)

Ich hoffe einfach dass es gut wird. Ansonsten gibts ja auch genug Mods für die Originale.


----------



## MamaGothicMaus (29. Juli 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wünsche hätte ich einige. Ich hab damals, als man im Rahmen der Demo Feedback gesammelt hat, selbst recht umfangreiches Feedback gegeben was ich mir vom Remake erhoffe. Den Text habe ich leider nicht mehr, aber ich hab mich stark an dem orientiert, was der Youtuber RagnarRox in seinem "_A Love Letter to GOTHIC's Open World Design_"-Video auflistet und habe den Entwicklern auch einen Link zum Video geschickt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Video kenne ich sogar. Danke für deine Meinung. Ich sehe es sehr ähnlich wie du. Ein Video dazu gibt es in meinem Kanal allerdings nicht. Würde aber Unterschreiben was in dem Video gesagt wurde dazu.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach dass es gut wird. Ansonsten gibts ja auch genug Mods für die Originale.


Das sehe ich genau so wie du! Dank der Mods, bin ich nicht angewiesen auf das Remake. Ich hoffe zwar es wird gut, aber wenn nicht.... die Community lebt!!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (14. August 2022)

Was haltet ihr vom neuen Trailer?




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Re4-5gwiKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich finde es zwar schade dass man nur die alte Mine sieht aber ich denke die sieht schon sehr gut aus. Nahe am Original und mit viel liebe zum Detail.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. August 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom neuen Trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist jetzt nicht der Hingucker, wohl bedingt durch das Artdesign.
Da das aber wohl alles Ingame zu sein scheint, schaut es ganz gut aus.

Es fängt halt nur die Stimmung in der Mine ein. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Old-Dirty (14. August 2022)

Ich hätte auch lieber etwas anderes als die Mine gesehen.
War damals schon froh, als Kapitel 2 zu Ende war. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen,  dass das Gebiet so beliebt ist.
Marketingtechnisch mMn ein Schuss ins Bein. Kann man ja gespannt sein, ob man den Release zeitgleich mit dem eines neuen From Software RPGs angeht


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. August 2022)

Old-Dirty schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch lieber etwas anderes als die Mine gesehen.
> War damals schon froh, als Kapitel 2 zu Ende war. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen,  dass das Gebiet so beliebt ist.
> Marketingtechnisch mMn ein Schuss ins Bein. Kann man ja gespannt sein, ob man den Release zeitgleich mit dem eines neuen From Software RPGs angeht


Ich denke das soll die Verbesserung und Stimmung in dem bekannten Bereich demonstrieren, in der Außenwelt wird es in Relation zu vielen Glanzwelten auf dem Markt wohl eher nicht groß punkten können. 😉


----------



## MamaGothicMaus (26. August 2022)

Man ist ja noch weit vom fertigen Spiel entfernt. Daher war ein Trailer der Mine schon nicht schlecht. Vor allem freue ich mich über die Neuigkeiten mit Kai Rosenkranz


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (26. August 2022)

Das ist übrigens unser Video (und meine Meinung) dazu. 
Leider noch ohne die News von der Gamescom. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ept_WgxZQjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Gerade mit den neuen Hintergrundinfos von der Messe scheinen sich die Zeichen echt immer besser zu stellen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## mikeiminternet (29. August 2022)

Da ich das Original nie gespielt habe, hoffe ich auf ein gelungenes Remake. Kürzlich gab es einen Trailer zum Spiel, der mir gut gefallen hat, Stichwort Bergwerk/Stollen.


----------

